# Liquid Carbo + Shrimps



## PeteA (10 Oct 2011)

After a bit of a advice.  My current tank is a small 37 litre tank which has some valis corkscrew, amazon sword, indian fern and a bit of java moss on my bogwood (tiny).  Not particularly heavily loaded with plants.  Fish wish I've some neon tetra's white cloud mountain minow, guppies, dwarf otto's and couple of endlers and have a few amano and red cherry shrimps.  Been running happily since early may and had a rescape july time.  I've got it set up with yeast-based co2 and been doing 1/3rd of a standard Ei routine as I only do 20% water changes every week.  Everything is quite happy, the plants green with some pearling, fish and shrimps very chilled and happy.

I've managed to secure myself a nice big, 190 litre tank now (thank you ebay), so my existing 37 litre is going to be heading up into my spare room and the space it used to live in will be taken up with the new tank, external filter, FE co2, etc, etc.  I've not completely decided on what I'll do with the 37 litre tank, but my gut feeling is that I'm going to look for some pairs of breeding endler livebearer and a decent community of shrimp.  Now I'd like to remove the need to use yeast co2 as it's a pain to get it running the same every time and I don't want an ugly bottle and tubing hanging out the tank.

So I'm currently thinking about going down the liquid carbon route (excel or easycarbo), however I've read numerous conflicting opinions on using this when shrimp are in a tank.  So what's the real story?  Is it safe to use a liquid carbon straight into the tank with shrimp?  Should I kick off with this before I get my new tank ready or stick with yeast until I move the tanks?


----------



## si-man (10 Oct 2011)

I dose 2ml a day in mine, quite a lot of plants, 6 crs and 2 amano shrimps. Been nearly 6 weeks, no ill effects yet.


----------



## gmartins (11 Oct 2011)

I dose 0.5 ml of excel in my 10l tank per day with red cherry. They were 5... now they are > 40. 

GM


----------



## spyder (11 Oct 2011)

Sticking to the recommend dose should be fine with cherries. I dose 1ml in 30l tanks which is a little over. Only problem I'm having is I seem to lose females once berried. Easycarbo or not, I'm not sure.


----------

